# Civil PM



## marsuconn (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,

Can anybody recommend a good preparation book for Civil PM exam?

Thanks,


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 18, 2010)

CERM good book for Civil PM.


----------



## marsuconn (Oct 20, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> CERM good book for Civil PM.


Thanks, SteelMan. Did you mean Civil Engineering Reference Manual for PE Exam by Lindeburg? Is it worth studying this book for FE exam?


----------



## misafir (Nov 2, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> STEEL MAN said:
> 
> 
> > CERM good book for Civil PM.
> ...


Because of the hype, I have both the FERM and the CERM. I think CERM doesn't worth studying for both exams. I have never been able to find a good use of these books.

But I guess it is good tool for NCEES to baffle examinees; during my PE exam CERM left me empty handed on several basic concepts that I needed to dig deeper into codes.

I would recommend Mechanics of Materials by Hibbeler, (any version)

This book helped me more than I could imagine. FE Civil, PE Morning, PE Afternoon. I can easily assert that by studying this book you'll cover 30% on both FE and PE.


----------



## Callan74 (Dec 19, 2010)

#1 reference to know inside and out is the supplied reference book....also good study material is the NCEES practice exam. Can't stress how useful knowing every inch of the reference book is....


----------

